# SOTW Site And Forum Down, Today - Just me?



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

The SOTW site AND forum were both down for me for about half an hour or so, for me today. The SOTW site came back first after a while, and where (on the sidebar) there is usually "Lastest actave forum threads", there was no list of threads. I tried the "downforeveryoneorjustme" thing, but it didn't recognise SOTW. Is it just me, or...:?


----------



## Twombles62 (Feb 28, 2007)

I couldn't get on a couple of hours ago. Then I clicked new posts just then and it had two from a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Multi Reed (May 21, 2008)

I have also had a lot of trouble and when I did get through I got the message that the server is busy.


----------



## saxymanzach (Nov 26, 2005)

What's up, Harri? I'm having episodes just as before last year's server change-over. Hope everything is all right in Cyberland.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

saxymanzach said:


> What's up, Harri? I'm having episodes just as before last year's server change-over. Hope everything is all right in Cyberland.


I was not at computer when this one happened. I am surprised that the server recovered without intervention.

Have to study further.


----------



## Twombles62 (Feb 28, 2007)

For me, this wasn't a 'Server is too busy' deal. The page just took forever to load and then timed out.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

Twombles62 said:


> For me, this wasn't a 'Server is too busy' deal. The page just took forever to load and then timed out.


ive had the same on and off but getting increasingly bad recently


----------



## Saxplayer67 (Jul 9, 2005)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> I was not at computer when this one happened. I am surprised that the server recovered without intervention.
> 
> Have to study further.


I think it is learning by itself, Harri. I hope the name of the system isn't Skynet?!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a specialist currently examining what's going on.
Will install a monitor sw on the server to see the reason for sudden load surges.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Nonononono. Not a busy server. Like the screen went blank when it was loading... for a long time. And guess what? Right after I posted this thread, it happened AGAIN! But for a longer time. After about an hour, it loaded, saying "Database error". As in a blank white screen with "Database error, forum.saxontheweb.net has encountered a proplem, blah blah blah. It wasn't a SOTW message, it was an Internet Explorer message. The SOTW main site, after a while, COULD load within about 10 minutes. I just woke up this morning and could post this. I'm not complaining, but I'm just giving Harri some info. Thanks, Harri!


----------



## pkreli (May 27, 2008)

I too had been getting the 'server busy' error frequently for the past few days. And today, I couldn't access the site and forum for about 3-4 hours during the afternoon (about 9 hours before from now). Seems the server-load is increasing for the past few days, today being the worst.


----------



## zirbo (Feb 1, 2008)

I also had trouble getting on last night, just what Twombles62 described. The page would take forever to load and it would be just a white screen.


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

i got the server busy last night too, lasted a couple hours.


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

For what it's worth, when I saw this problem, I pinged www.saxontheweb.net and got normal responses. So the server was up and running. But the website itself would not load into the browser. The symptom was the same as you get if you're not connected or if you try to go to a nonexistant site.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

I couldn't get on here last night, but when I got on this morning it told me my last visit was at the time of my last attempt to log on last night.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

Al Stevens said:


> For what it's worth, when I saw this problem, I pinged www.saxontheweb.net and got normal responses. So the server was up and running. But the website itself would not load into the browser. The symptom was the same as you get if you're not connected or if you try to go to a nonexistant site.


I did the same, and was surprised that I got a response from ping.


----------



## Spongebob Saxpants (Jul 9, 2008)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> I tried the "downforeveryoneorjustme" thing, but it didn't recognise SOTW. Is it just me, or...:?


Wait - what is this "downforeveryoneorjustme" thing and how have I never heard of it?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Spongebob Saxpants said:


> Wait - what is this "downforeveryoneorjustme" thing and how have I never heard of it?


Google it. I think it's www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com, though. Seriously.


----------



## SaxMoose (Mar 21, 2008)

Spongebob Saxpants said:


> Wait - what is this "downforeveryoneorjustme" thing and how have I never heard of it?


http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Server loads*

Attached are shown two recent peaks in server load. No good explanations, yet.

Times are PDT:


----------



## Al Stevens (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Server loads*



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Attached are shown two recent peaks in server load. No good explanations, yet.
> 
> Times are PDT:


Hey! That's my avatar!


----------



## Gizmo Hall (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like someone is trying to flood your servers. Have we made any enemies amongst other forums that would enjoy to see us suffer?


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

There is another forum called the Saxophone Forum: http://www.saxophoneforum.com :?

Btw, there's only one REAL saxophone forum... and it's SOTW!


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Maybe it's the nuke in my backyard's fault? They did have an "incident" Sunday night. :shock:


----------

